
A/B testing with limited data at a startup - margaretmac
https://blog.manifold.co/a-b-testing-with-limited-data-at-a-startup-6fe1cf46f63d
======
andreareina
> _Say you have a conversion rate on a landing page of 5% and you want to get
> it up to 5.5%. That’s a 16% increase._

Isn't that a 10% increase?

~~~
MayBeColin
Thanks for pointing that out.

I had switched the math from 3->3.5% to 5->5.5% so it was some easier numbers.
I guess I missed that one!

Cheers

